# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μια ωραία ιστορία

## MacGyver

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό ήταν ένα παιδάκι που απέκτησε ένα πουλάκι κλπ κλπ. Μετά αυτό το παιδάκι μεγάλωσε, παντρεύτηκε, έκανε δικά του παιδάκια, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέχασε την αγάπη του για τα πουλάκια. Έτσι, αποφάσισε πέρυσι, να ξανά ασχοληθεί με την συντήρηση και την εκτροφή τους. Οι λόγοι πολλοί και ένας από αυτούς ήταν να μάθουν και τα δικά του παιδάκια να αγαπούν και να φροντίζουν αυτούς τους μικρούς οργανισμούς.

Όπως όλες οι ιστορίες που ξεκινάνε με το «μια φορά και έναν καιρό» έχουν και ένα κακό πρωταγωνιστή (κακός λύκος, πονηρή αλεπού, δράκος που βγάζει φλόγες), στην δική μας ιστορία τον ρόλο του «κακού» τον έχει η μαμά, η οποία φωνάζει για τα πούπουλα που μπαίνουν στο σπίτι, για τα σπόρια που πέφτουν στο μπαλκόνι και μαζεύονται οι δεκαοχτούρες και σκαλίζουν τις γλάστρες της, για τους τοίχους που είναι βρώμικοι, επειδή δεν την αφήνω να ανοίξει τα φώτα το βράδυ που κοιμούνται τα πουλάκια και άλλα μικρά  :winky:  και ασήμαντα  :winky:  πραγματάκια…

Πέρυσι λοιπόν, ξεκινήσαμε με 2 πουλάκια στο μικρό μας μπαλκόνι. Μετά αποφασίσαμε (δηλαδή εγώ αποφάσισα και με πολλές προσπάθειες ψήθηκε και η μαμά, αφού ταπαιδάκια είχαν υποστεί τρομερή προπαγάνδα και ήταν με το μέρος μου) να φτιάξουμε και μια κλούβα.



Έτσι,φτιάξαμε όλοι μαζί (εκτός από τη μαμά) μια πολύ ωραία κλούβα!!!


Και τα πουλάκια σιγά σιγά από 2 έγιναν 28 και εκτός από την κλούβα και τα πρώτα 2 κλουβάκια, πήραμε και 4 ζευγαρώστρες, 2 τσουβάλια με τροφές, έξτρα ποτίστρες, ταΐστρες, κλαδάκια, φωλιές, νήματα,ψειρόσκονη,  σουπιοκόκκαλα, γκριντ, chevi-tren, ενεργό άνθρακα και πολλά άλλα, δηλαδή ψιλοπράγματα, και κάθε φορά να προσέχουμε πως θα αντιδράσει  ο κακός της ιστορίας μας.

Εκτός βέβαια από τα παραπάνω, παίρναμε απότην λαϊκή αυγά και διάφορα χορταρικά: τσουκνίδες, ραδίκια, γλιστρίδες μέχρι που μας ρώταγαν κυρίες να τους πούμε την συνταγή για την χορτόπιτα που νόμιζαν ότι ετοιμάζαμε…

Σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, κάθε φορά που καθόμασταν μπροστά στον υπολογιστή διαβάζαμε μόνο για πουλάκια, βλέπαμε βίντεο με πουλάκια και όταν σηκωνόμασταν, βάζαμε τον υπολογιστή στο μπαλκόνι για να ακούνε τα πουλάκια να τραγουδούν άλλα πουλάκια…

Όλα τα παραπάνω η «κακιά» μαμά δεν τα έβλεπε με καλό μάτι και γκρίνιαζε. Γκρίνιαζε γιατί δεν ασχολούμασταν με τίποτα άλλο και όλες μας οι σκέψεις ήταν στα πουλάκια (όπου πληθυντικός να γίνει πρώτο πρόσωπο ενικού).

Με αυτά και αυτά πέρασε η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος, πέρασε η πτερόροια, μερικά πουλάκια τα δώσαμε, πήραμε και μερικά ακόμη και πριν λίγο καιρό έπρεπε να αποφασίσουμε για την νέα αναπαραγωγική χρονιά και την διαχείριση του στόλου, ε συγνώμη, του σμήνους…

Βασική αρχή για την επικείμενη προετοιμασία ήταν η διάθεση του χώρου. Δυστυχώς, μόνος διαθέσιμος χώρος είναι το μπαλκόνι (μέχρι να εξοριστώ μαζί με τα πουλιά στην ταράτσα). Οι περσινές εικόνες με κλουβί σε κάθε δυνατή γωνία δεν ενοχλούσαν μόνο την «κακιά» μαμά αλλά και εμένα.







Αποφασίσαμε λοιπόν [δηλαδή αποφάσισα, μετά σχεδίασα και παρουσίασα με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και μετά παρακάλεσα για την υλοποίηση του (ακόμη πληρώνω τα ανταλλάγματα - θα πλένω τα πιάτα μέχρι το 2019)]:

1.      Να χαλάσουμε την κλούβα γιατί μάζευε βρωμιές και ήταν δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο το καθάρισμα

2.      Να βάψουμετον τοίχο 

3.      Να φτιάξουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο χώρο που θα είναι το εκτροφείο μας

4.      Να μειώσουμετον αριθμό των πουλιών

5.      Να φροντίσουμε να είναι καθαρό και να μην γεμίζει ο τόπος σπόρια και πούπουλα

6.      Να μην πειράξουμε τα λουλούδια* στο μπαλκόνι μας

Όλα τα παραπάνω πραγματοποιήθηκαν, με μόνο αστερίσκο (*) πως θα «αντιδράσουν» οι βοκαμβίλιες στις παραπάνω αλλαγές… Περιμένω πως και πως να ανθίσουν για να περάσουμε στις διαπραγματεύσεις για την ελάφρυνση των κυρώσεων. Θα  απαιτήσω όταν πλένω τα πιάτα να έχει ζεστό νερό !!!

Και έζησα εγώ καλά  :winky:  και η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια καλύτερα…

Υ.Γ. Θα μαζέψω όλο το υλικό με την τωρινή εμφάνιση του μπαλκονιού και θα το παρουσιάσω αναλυτικά σε νέο θέμα.

----------


## johnrider

παρε ενα πλυντηριο πιατων γιατι θα το χασεις το στοιχημα.

----------


## jk21

Ομορφιες ! αλλα σε βαθος δεν ειναι λιγο μικρη;

----------


## ndlns

Εντάξει, respect! Απίστευτη η ιστορία! Ακόμα γελάω... Κάτι μου θυμίζει μάλλον ο "κακός"... Και αυτό με τα πιάτα επίσης... Τέλος πάντων, οι "κακοί" έχουν τα ίδια πονηρά σχέδια φαίνεται... Εγώ να ευχηθώ να πάνε όλα όπως τα σχεδίασες και να γλιτώσεις, με όσο γίνεται λιγότερες παράπλευρες απώλειες... Το μόνο που δεν κατάλαβα ήταν πως τα δύο πουλάκια γίνανε 28 τόσο γρήγορα. Από γέννες; Αν είναι έτσι, πες μας από ποια λαϊκή ψωνίζεις τα χόρτα!   Καλή επιτυχία στα όποια σχέδια σου!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Νώντα πολύ ωραία η κλούβα, αν και ήθελε λίγο ακόμη βάθος/πλάτος όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης, και γενικά ο χώρος σας. Αυτό είναι μπαλκόνι, μέσα στο πράσινο. Περιμένουμε να βάλεις φωτογραφίες και στο θέμα με τους κηπουρούς. 

Πολύ καλή σκέψη όντως η δημιουργία ενός χώρου αποκλειστικά για αυτά, γλυτώνεις πραγματικά πολύ ταλαιπωρία. Ο χώρος αυτός θα είναι στο μπαλκόνι ή κάπου αλλού;

Όπως και να έχει περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία το καινούργιο θέμα που θα μας παρουσιάσεις την κατασκευή του χώρου όπως και τα πουλάκια που θα αποφασίσεις να κρατήσεις. Θα επικεντρωθείς σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ράτσα καναρινιών;

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ μου άρεσε η ιστορία σας, σαν παραμύθι.......οσο για την κακιά μάγισσα, μάλλον την σύζυγο, ε, κάπως θα την καταφέρεις....
Μπραβο σου, που μαθαίνεις τα παιδιά, να αγαπούν τα ζώα....και φυσικά να μάθουν, και τις ευθύνες, και τις υποχρεώσεις, που απορεουν από μια τέτοια κινηση......
Στο δικο μας σπίτι εγω εχω σύμμαχο την κόρη, και ο κακός ειναι ο μπαμπάς......αλλα τον καταφέρνουμε.....αδυναμίες , βλέπεις.
Περιμενουμε την νέα διαμόρφωση του χώρου.
Να χαίρεσαι τα παιδάκια σου, τα πουλακια σου, και την γυναικούλα σου...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έτσι μπράβο. Και γω έχω σύμμαχο το γιο μου. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Η κλούβα ήταν στενή, αλλά δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμος χώρος στο μπαλκόνι γιατί ήταν μπροστά η πέργκολα με τις βοκαμβίλιες. Γενικά, ήταν πολύ όμορφη αλλά παρουσίασε και πολλά προβλήματα και γι' αυτό το λόγο θα οδηγηθεί ...στην πυρά. 

Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που έχω έναν "κακό" στην ιστορία μου. Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, με βοηθά στο να προσγειώνομαι στην πραγματικότητα και μου έχει συμπαρασταθεί περισσότερο από τις αντοχές της.

Τα πουλάκια αυξήθηκαν με γεωμετρικό ρυθμό τόσο λόγω μικρών (15 στον αριθμό) όσο και από μεταγραφές. Τα νέα ζευγαράκια θα τα παρουσιάσω με το νέο project. Και για να μην σας έχω σε αγωνία, παραθέτω μια σημερινή φωτογραφία

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφη η ιστορία σου, και η συνέχεια ακόμα καλύτερη προβλέπεται.

----------


## MacGyver

Είναι καιρός να παρουσιάσω με την σειρά μου τις εγκαταστάσεις και στη συνέχεια και τα ζευγαράκια για φέτος.

Η μίνι εκτροφή μου είναι εξωτερική, σε γωνιακό μπαλκόνι, με νότιο προσανατολισμό και προστατευμένη τόσο από την τέντα όσο και από την κατασκευή στην πρόσοψη των κλουβιών.  Ο ήλιος δεν βρίσκει τα κλουβιά απευθείας – μόνο στο πάτωμα – και η τέντα την ημέρα είναι μονίμως ανεβασμένη εκτός αν έχει ισχυρό νοτιά ή βροχή. Το καλοκαίρι θα κατεβαίνει για την αντηλιά. 

Τα κλουβιά είναι 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες, κατεβαίνουν και καθαρίζονται μια φορά την εβδομάδα, ενώ οι καθημερινές ανάγκες γίνονται στη θέση τους από τις πλαϊνές πόρτες (νερό, αυγό, χορταρικά κλπ). Οι προσόψεις ανοίγουν και χωρίς να μετακινηθούν τα κλουβιά, αλλά γενικά το αποφεύγω.

Στον πάτο των κλουβιών χρησιμοποιώ χαρτί κουζίνας με λίγη άμμο για να μην σηκώνεται και να απορροφά τις υγρασίες και μυρωδιές. Μείγμα σπόρων χρησιμοποιώ την King Major Luxury 15Kg, την οποία μοιράζομαι για να μην μπαγιατέψει. Συνήθως την αραιώνω με κεχρί για τα καναρίνια και προσθέτω λίγο καναβούρι - το έκανα το χειμώνα με τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και όταν έχουν μικρά.

Το αυγό αυτή την εποχή είναι καθημερινά στη διατροφή τους. Αυγοτροφή έχω πάρει την «Indios Αυγοτροφή για ιθαγενή με extra πρωτεϊνες», την οποία την δίνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα μαζί με αυγό και jkmax, με πολύ καλή αποδοχή. 

Καθημερινά, μέχρι τώρα έδινα τσουκνίδα, έπαιρνα σποριασμένο ματσάκι από την λαϊκή και κρατούσε μια βδομάδα στο ψυγείο (εξήγηση στον πωλητή ότι δεν θα την έπλενα και αν πάθαιναν τίποτα τα πουλιά θα τον πλάκωνα στο ξύλο!!!). Πλέον δεν βρίσκω τσουκνίδα και ξεκίνησα να παίρνω φύτρες από ιταλικό ραδίκι και μάλλον με αυτό θα συνεχίσουμε. Επίσης, δίνω μήλο και πιπεριές, κυρίως σπόρια που περισσεύουν στο μαγείρεμα. Επίσης, βάζω κλωναράκια με αποξηραμένη ρίγανη και κυριολεκτικά τη τσακίζουν. Αποφεύγω να βάζω αγγούρι, μαρούλι, μπρόκολο και σπανάκι, για πιθανές διάρροιες και τυχόν φυτοφάρμακα.

Σκορδόνερο βάζω μια δυο φορές το μήνα (1 σκελίδα σκόρδο σε 1 λίτρο νερό για μίση ώρα), όπως και μηλόξυλο (όχι κατά την αναπαραγωγή, συγκρατεί το ασβέστιο απ’ ότι έχω διαβάσει). Δεν χρησιμοποιώ κάτι άλλο στο νερό. Στα κλουβιά υπάρχει μόνιμα σουπιοκόκκαλο, και grid με ενεργό άνθρακα. Όταν παρατηρώ 1ο αυγό γεμίζω και μια αυγοθήκη με σουσάμι για τις extra ανάγκες σε ασβέστιο. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα δυστοκίας.

Οι εγκαταστάσεις μου έχουν συγκεκριμένα όρια στον αριθμό κλουβιών και πουλιών που μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, μπορεί να αντικατασταθούν οι δύο τελευταίες 60άρες με 76άρες για να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως κλούβες πτήσης (σκέφτομαι να τις ενώσω και να γίνει μια μεγάλη, είδομεν…). Θα ήθελα να είναι όλες 76άρες, αλλά είχα ήδη τις 60άρες και οι όποιες αλλαγές περνάνε από οικογενειακό συμβούλιο (ακόμα πλένω πιάτα  :Fighting0029:  ).

----------


## IscarioTis

Παρα πολυ ωραια ιστορια αρα δηλαδη το πορισμα ειναι
Στο βιλαμπαχο ακομα τριβουν?


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Η θέα που έχουν από το μπαλκόνι


Και μερικές ωραίες οικογενειακές στιγμές του 2017

----------


## VasilisM

Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!!Μόνο που από ότι βλέπω όλα τα κλουβιά έχουν ενοίκους!Τα μικρά που θα τα βάλεις?

----------


## nikolaslo

Κατσε βρε Βασιλη εσυ μην αναβεις φωτιες εδω ακομα τρωμε ξυλο εσυ λες για επιπλεον κλουβια!!!!! :Happy0196: 
Ωραια κατασταση εχεις κανει μπραβο....η πατεντα για τη συλλογη σπορων δουλευει (γιατι εσυ καλα την εχεις βγαλει με τα πιατα εγω με το τακουνι στην καραφλα περναω δυσκολα)

----------


## MacGyver

> Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!!Μόνο που από ότι βλέπω όλα τα κλουβιά έχουν ενοίκους!Τα μικρά που θα τα βάλεις?


Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για 4η σειρά κλουβιών από κάτω, καθώς και η εναλλακτική της ταράτσας με μια 76άρα κλούβα ως προσωρινή κλούβα πτήσης για τα μικρά. Ήδη έχουμε παραγγελίες από γνωστούς και αγνώστους για να τους χαρίσω πουλάκια...

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που φέτος είναι η τελευταία χρονιά με καναρίνια, γιατί έχουν ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα: γεννάνε εύκολα και πολλά....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να χαίρεσαι τη φαμίλια! Και τα παιδάκια σου φυσικά και τις ψυχούλες που τόσο καλά φροντιζεις.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Νώντα για ακόμη μία φορά πολύ οργανωμένος ο χώρος σου και τα πουλάκια σε ανταμείβουν για αυτό. Άλλοι παιδεύονται χρόνια για να βγάλουν καναρίνια...  :Big Grin:  Δίνεις, επίσης, πολύ καλό μάθημα στα παιδάκια σου και αυτό είναι τελικά που μετράει μέσα από το χόμπι αυτό: να μάθουν οι νέοι να σέβονται ακόμη και την πιο μικρή και ευάλωτη ψυχούλα. Καλή συνέχεια!

ΥΓ: πολύ όμορφος ο κήπος σας!

----------


## peris

Νώντα πολύ ευχάριστη η ιστορία σου, τακτοποιημένη η εγκατάσταση των πουλιών σου, παραδίνεις μαθήματα αγάπης και σεβασμού των πτηνών στα παιδιά σου, γενικά αν είσαι συνεπείς στην καθαριότητα των πουλιών δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα από την ΄΄*κακή μαμά* ΄΄ που όλοι είμαστε σχεδόν μια από τα ίδια ποια σύζυγος δεν θέλει καθαρό το σπίτι και τις βεράντες !!! Η δική μου σύζυγος μπορεί ο νεροχύτης μερικές φορές να είναι ουρανοξύστης από πιάτα ο πάγκος γεμάτος διάφορα πράγματα και τις γυρνάει και μου λέει : αυτές τις ποτίστρες πότε θα τις πάρεις από εδώ πάνω ( τις ποτίστρες τις έπλυνα πριν ένα τέταρτο πριν το πει )  τα υπόλοιπα είχαν από το πρωί εκεί, δεν βγάζεις άκρη λέμε καλή συνέχεια φιλε μου !!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Κατσε βρε Βασιλη εσυ μην αναβεις φωτιες εδω ακομα τρωμε ξυλο εσυ λες για επιπλεον κλουβια!!!!!
> Ωραια κατασταση εχεις κανει μπραβο....η πατεντα για τη συλλογη σπορων δουλευει (γιατι εσυ καλα την εχεις βγαλει με τα πιατα εγω με το τακουνι στην καραφλα περναω δυσκολα)


Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει μια χαρά... Έχω γλιτώσει από σπουργίτια, δεκαοχτούρες και γυναίκα έως τώρα. Κυριολεκτικά δεν πέφτει τίποτα κάτω! Περιμένω στην πτερρόροια τι ... πούπουλα θα πιάσω



Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι τα έφτιαξα λίγο βιαστικά και ενώ σχεδίαζα να βάλω στο πάνω μέρος κρίκους που βάζουμε στα μπρελόκ, τελικά γύρισα το σύρμα και έγιναν γατζάκια, τα οποία όμως δεν πιάνουν πολύ καλά και γρατσουνάνε λίγο τα κλουβιά και τα χέρια...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, σας εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία σε όλους.

Ευθύμη χρωστάω φωτογραφίες από τα φυτά... ορίστε ένα μικρό δείγμα κάτω από τα κλουβιά:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αγαπημένες φρέζιες Νώντα. Είχα βάλει τρεις γλάστρες φέτος... πάνε χαμένες όλες λόγω του κρύου. Έγιναν ένα με το χώμα. Και μυρίζουν τόσο υπέροχα όταν ανθίζουν.

----------


## MacGyver

Για να γεμίσει η ωραία ιστορία και με ωραίες εικόνες από την αναπαραγωγή του 2017, έχουμε γι’ αρχή τα πρώτα φανετοκάναρα. Από 5 αυγά είχαμε 4 μικρά, όπου στην προσπάθεια μου να βάλω δακτυλίδια, έχασα ένα νεοσσό από τραυματισμό από τη μάνα του, η οποία δεν είχε δακτυλίδι. Στα υπόλοιπα δεν έβαλα δακτυλίδια. Από βδομάδα περιμένουμε από την 2η γέννα 4 νέες αφίξεις. Ελπίζω το φανέτο να βοηθήσει στο τάισμα – στην 1η γέννα δεν το έκανε, γιατί όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει είμαι στην αναζήτηση θηλυκού φανέτου για να έχω ατόφιο ζευγαράκι του χρόνου, μιας και φέτος δεν μπόρεσα να βρω (αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει…).







*Η αντίδραση του μικρού όταν κατέβασα το κλουβί είναι ανεκτίμητη....
*
Τα ντιμπράντο τα άφησα Δευτέρα του Πάσχα με 3ο αυγό που έφυγα για το χωρίο και περίμενα να προχωρήσουν σε γόνιμη πεντάδα. Δυστυχώς όταν επέστρεψα είχαν 2 αυγά, το ένα λερωμένο με τον κρόκο από άλλο/άλλα αυγά. Τα έβαλα σε παραμάνα που κλωσούσε άσπορα και σήμερα καμαρώνουμε 1 μικρό. 



Εδώ είναι μια παραμάνα με 2 kinder έκπληξη. Από βδομάδα θα έχουμε και άλλες ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις…



Και το μπαλκόνι απέκτησε και 4η σειρά από κλουβιά



Υ.Γ. Τα γαρδελάκια τρελαίνονται να σκορπάνε νήματα και παίζουν με την υπομονή μου... Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Και τα 2 ειναι πανεμορφα
Καλοκλαρωτα να τα δεις ολα!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Μπραβο Νωντα,πολυ ωραια τα πουλακια σου και το περιβαλλον που μεγαλωνουν.Παρεμπιπτοντως και το δικο μου ...παραμυθι τον ιδιο κακο εχει(μαμα), :Happy:

----------


## MacGyver

Είχα αναφέρει ότι θα παρουσίαζα στιγμές από την εκτροφή μου σε νέο θέμα όταν θα είχα αποτελέσματα από τις καρδερίνες μου. Επειδή όμως ακόμα παίζουν με νήματα και με τα νεύρα μου θα συνεχίσω εδώ:



Τι δουλειά έχει αυτή η φλούδα πορτοκάλι? 







2η γέννα φανετοκάναρα



Και μερικές ομελέτες



Αλλά και kinder εκπλήξεις…



Πιστή στο καθήκον της…



Έχει και καναρινάκια ο μπαχτσές… 





Άσχημες στιγμές… 





Φωλιά από δεκαοχτούρες 





Φωλιά από κοτσυφάκια με έξτρα κάλυψη από πλαστικές σακούλες …

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολύ όμορφες στιγμές.

----------


## Titribit

μπραβο για το μεράκι και την αγάπη σου που την περνάς και στις επόμενες γενιές!

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα στην 4η φωτο αν δεν ξεραμε τι ειναι θα σου ελεγα με σιγουρια θυληκοι καρποντακοι αν βλεπαμε μονο το στηθος μιλαω 
Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα και παντα τετοια!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να αρχίσουμε όλοι στο φορουμ να ψαχνουμε να σου βρούμε θηλυκό καρποντακο ... για να ζευγαρωσεις  :Love0038:

----------


## bibiko

Πολύ ωραία ιστορία, με πολύ καλό χιούμορ , τελικά έτσι είναι ξεκινας με 1 ζευγάρι και μετά θέλεις ακόμα περισσότερα,όταν δίνεται τα μικρά  δεν στεναχωριεστε;;;

----------


## MacGyver

Είναι σαν να φεύγουν τα παιδιά από το σπίτι για σπουδές εξωτερικό, φανταριλικι, παντρειά... Αν ξέρεις ότι πανε σε καλά χέρια έχεις λιγότερη έννοια. Ήδη έχουμε εκπροσώπηση σε νόμο Καρδίτσας, Αιτωλοακαρνανίας Αργολίδας

----------


## MacGyver

Η κατασκευή για τα πούπουλα και τα φλούδια από τροφή κρίνεται ικανοποιητική. Σχεδόν όλα τα πούπουλα μένουν μέσα και έχουμε γλιτώσει από "άσχημες" καταστάσεις, ειδικά τώρα που είναι στο αποκορύφωμα η πτερρόροια. Δυστυχώς, δεν βοήθησε για τα κουνούπια και αντιμετωπίσαμε φέτος μερικά περιστατικά ευλογίας με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα. Σε αυτό ίσως να φταίω και εγώ, γιατί είχα βάλει 2,7mm δακτυλίδια στα πρώτα φανετοκάναρα, με αποτέλεσμα να αναγκαστώ να τα κόψω στην συνέχεια και να ματώσουν τα ποδαράκια τους. Ίσως τα κουνούπια να "μυρίστηκαν" το αίμα... δεν ξέρω τι να πω.

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα αστεράκια μου:

*Καρδερινοκάναρο και φανετοκάναρο αρσενικά φετινά, εκπαιδεύονται στο τραγούδι αυτή την περίοδο
*




*Ο Μαγκάιβερ που έχει μουγκαθεί από την πτερρόροια
*


*
και ένα γαρδελάκι που μας προσφέρει απλόχερα τα πούπουλα του....

*

----------


## MacGyver

Επιτέλους άνθισαν οι φούξια βουκαμβίλιες και περιμένουμε και τις άσπρες (αριστερά).... 




Στην κάτω κλούβα, την 76άρα, είναι τα θηλυκά και πάνω στα πράσινα τα αρσενικά και τα μουλάκια που ξεκινάνε σιγά σιγά να λένε ... ωραίες ιστορίες!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Πριν και μετά την πτερόροια (2 μηνών και 4 μηνών)... Πρέπει και να τον ηχογραφήσω τον μπαγάσα...

----------


## xrisam

A καλέ ολόκληρος άντρας έγινε!! ::

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωωω τι πουλια ειναι αυτο?
Σκορδα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

[QUOTE=Iscariot;809187]Πωωωω τι πουλια ειναι αυτο?

Δημήτρη είναι καρδερινοκάναρο από θηλυκό ντιμπράντο πράσινο. Πρώτο-ξάδερφος με το φανετοκάναρο από το σόι της μάνας του  :Big Grin:

----------


## MacGyver

Άνθησαν και οι λευκές βουκαμβίλιες με τη βοήθεια του ήλιου που μας χαρίζει τις ακτίνες του και στα κλουβιά αυτή την εποχή. Με την ευκαιρία ηχογράφησα λίγο και τον "σαματά" που γίνεται...

https://soundcloud.com/user-16946250...-02-my-balkony

----------


## wild15

Μπράβο! !!Όλα πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημενα! !!!

----------


## jk21

Πανεμορφα !!! στο καταλληλο περιβαλλον !

----------


## MacGyver

Μετά από πολλές μάχες (μάλλον έχασα στα σημεία, αλλά μην επεκταθούμε εδώ) κατάφερα να κάνω μια μικρή επέκταση - προσωρινή - στην ταράτσα. Με μικρές "πινελιές" μετέτρεψα μισή ντουλάπα από κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης σε αυτό:




















Θα φιλοξενήσει για την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο 2 ζευγαρώστρες 76άρες. Προσωρινά, έχουν μπει ένα ζευγαράκι καρδερίνες και οι καναρινούλες μου...

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά τα κατάφερες, και στη μάχη και στην κατασκευή... Μπράβο! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Μετά από πολλές μάχες (μάλλον έχασα στα σημεία, αλλά μην επεκταθούμε εδώ) κατάφερα να κάνω μια μικρή επέκταση - προσωρινή - στην ταράτσα. Με μικρές "πινελιές" μετέτρεψα μισή ντουλάπα από κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης σε αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Η "προσωρινή" επέκταση μάλλον δεν θα είναι μόνιμη, μετά τα αποτελέσματά της...









Και για την αποκατάσταση της ιστορίας να πω ότι ο "κακός" λύκος της υπόθεσης τελικά έγινε πολύτιμος βοηθός και συμπαραστάτης. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι μάζευε τα μικρά καρδερινάκια από τον πάτο του κλουβιού όταν βρισκόμουν στη δουλειά, γιατί δεν είχε αποδεχτεί η θηλυκή καρδερίνα τα δακτυλίδια που τους είχα βάλει. Έχω και φωτογραφίες της με τα μικρά καρδερινάκια να τα έχει στο χέρι της, αλλά δεν ήθελε να τις ανεβάσω... Τις χρωστάω επέκταση στο μπαλκόνι για τις βοκαμβίλιες...

----------


## Flifliki

Μπράβο για όλα!

----------


## MacGyver

Ένα βιντεάκι από το μπαλκόνι. Μπορεί να μη διεκδικεί χρυσό δίσκο, αλλά αφού είναι τα δικά μου είναι τα καλύτερα  :Party0035: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rVzh5cocYs


Επόμενος στόχος να αντικατασταθούν οι 60άρες με 76αρες (θέλει νέα πέργκολα λίγο μεγαλύτερη) και να πείσω τη γυναίκα να αλλάξουμε τις βοκαμβίλιες με άλλα φυτά για να γίνει καταπράσινο (η βοκαμβίλια θέλει πολύ ήλιο και ανθίζει μόνο χαμηλά). Καμιά ιδέα για φυτό? Σκεφτόμουν το φίκο μπενζαμιν που είναι καταπράσινο όλο το χρόνο ή/και το ρυγχόσπερμο

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολυ ωραία φασαρία

----------


## ndlns

Αμαζόνιος! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Συγχαρητήρια Νωντα ολα ειναι καταπληκτικα!!!!!!!  Τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Μπραβο, Νωντα, πολυ ομορφο βιντεακι.....μεσα στα λουλουδακια που τα εχεις......συγχαρητηρια.
Χαιρεσαι να τα κοιτας.

----------


## koukoulis

Πολύ "πλούσιο" το θέμα σου από κάθε πλευρά. 
Για τα φυτά...αν πάρεις φίκο μπέντζαμιν, δοκίμασε την πράσινη ποικιλλία η οποία αναπτύσεται και με πιο ταχύ ρυθμό. Επίσης το ρυγχόσπερμο, είναι πολύ σκληρό φυτό, υπό την έννοια ότι επιβιώνει και με λίγο νερό (με κανονικό πότισμα αναπτύσσεται βέβαια πιο γοργά), στο κρύο ή σε ζέστη και ξηρασία, αλλά ανθίζει μία φορά το έτος για περίπου έναν μήνα (η μυρωδιά του παρεπιπτόντως είναι ωραία). Εναλλακτικά αν στο μπαλκόνι δεν έχεις πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες (κρύο αέρα κλπ) θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις και με γιασεμί χιώτικο το οποίο ανθίζει, αναλόγως και του καιρού, ακόμα και για 6μηνο σε ευνοϊκό κλίμα, χρειάζεται φως και ήλιο πρωινό καλύτερα, μυρίζει δε υπέροχα (το αντίστοιχο γιασεμί πολυανθές έχει πιο γλυκό άρωμα αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια άνθισης) ή και με στεφανωτή* που έχει πολύ όμορφα πράσινα φύλλα και λευκά άνθη με πολύ ωραία οσμή ή / και με κερί** (χόγια) που είναι πραγματικά ένα φυτό με όμορφα πράσινα φύλλα και εξαιρετικά άνθη (μετά τον 2ο ή 3ο χρόνο από τη φύτευσή του) και μυρίζει έντονα τη νύχτα, όμως δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο φυτό ως προς τις μετακινήσεις, ή τέλος δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα νυχτολούλουδο που επίσης αναπτύσσεται γοργά και μυρίζει τη νύχτα. 
Κοίταξέ τα λοιπόν στο διαδίκτυο, και αποφασίζετε με τη σύζυγό σου. 
* αν θελήσεις αυτό, έχω να σου δώσω σπόρους, αν και η σπορά του είναι μάλλον δύσκολη υπόθεση και θα πρέπει να την γκουγκλάρεις για να δεις πως θα είναι επιτυχημένη
**επίσης αν το επιλέξετε, θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω κλωνάρια αυτήν την περίοδο να τα βάλεις στο νερό να βγάλουν ρίζες
Τέλος, τώρα θυμηθηκα ότι και ένα goji berry θα ήταν μια καλή προσθήκη αρκεί η γλάστρα σου να έχει τουλάχιστον 80 εκτατοστά βάθος, καθώς τα φύλλα του είναι βρώσιμα από τα καναρίνια τουλάχιστον ή προς το παρόν θα μπορούσατε να φυτέψετε σπόρους καπουτσίνου που είναι ταχείας ανάπτυξης και φυτρώνει αυτήν την περίοδο (τα λουλούδια του επίσης θεωρούνται βρώσιμα από τα καναρίνια, αλλά αυτό στο λέω με επιφύλαξη).

----------


## MacGyver

Ευχαριστώ για όλα... 

Μια καλύτερη εικόνα του χώρου με τα υπάρχοντα φυτά. Θυμίζω ότι το μπαλκόνι είναι νότιο σε μεγάλο ακάλυπτο, με ηλιοφάνεια μόνο τις μεσημεριανές/απογευματινές ώρες. Τον περισσότερο καιρό ο ήλιος φτάνει μέχρι το μάρμαρο και όχι στα κλουβιά και μόνο τέτοια εποχή έχει η πέργκολα ηλιοφάνεια μέχρι τα 2/3 της περίπου, όπου και κατεβάζω την τέντα για να προστατευτούν τα κλουβιά. Για το λόγο αυτό "απέτυχαν" οι βοκαμβίλιες, οι οποίες ανθίζουν μόνο τέτοια εποχή και σε χαμηλό ύψος.

Οι δύο διαθέσιμες γλάστρες είναι διαστάσεων περίπου 80*40*40. Θα δω τις προτάσεις του Γιάννη και θα σας ενημερώσω...





Και ένα ακόμα βίντεο από το σαλόνι...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swR1-cEsGdQ

----------


## MacGyver

Μερικές ωραίες εικόνες από τους χειμερινούς επισκέπτες







και ένα υπέροχο βίντεο

https://youtu.be/rGCfDLRIfOw

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι δεντροφυλλοσκόπος και παρότι δε θέλω να έρχονται τα ελεύθερα πουλιά σε επαφή με τα κλουβιά, δεν μπορώ να το τρομάξω όποτε μας επισκέπτεται

Σχετικά με τα φυτά, έχω αποκλείσει ορισμένα με χοντρό φύλλωμα, όπως το ρυγχόσπερμα και θέλω να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το λευκό σολάνουμ που είδα σε ένα φυτώριο και μου άρεσε πολύ...

----------


## MacGyver

*Επιστροφές - Καταστροφές ...
*








Προσεχώς και το νέο πρότζεκτ (είναι ακόμη υπό κατασκευή)... 

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής τα έχουμε ξεπυρώσει τα πουλιά με τα πέρα - δώσε και έχουμε και ένα στο νοσοκομείο

----------


## MacGyver

Τελευταίες πινελιές... Αύριο έχουμε εγκαίνια και θα ακολουθήσει το ΣΚ και αναλυτική παρουσίαση

----------


## ndlns

Τι έχεις φτιάξει; Πολλά μπράβο, φανταστική δουλειά! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Έλα ρε Νώντα ωραίος! Άντε να το δούμε και ολοκληρωμένο.
Αναλαμβάνεις και κεραμοσκεπές που ενδιαφέρομαι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Νωντα πολυ ωραιο το εκανες περιμενουμε και αλλες φωτο με τελικο αποτελεσμα!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

φοβερός!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια...

Μια μικρή ανασκόπηση:

*2015

*



*2017

*




*2019

*

----------


## MacGyver

Το σκεπτικό ήταν να μπουν στο μπαλκόνι όλα τα πουλάκια και να μην ξανά βάλω στην ταράτσα. Με βάση το χώρο μου, ο μέγιστος αριθμός κλουβιών για ζευγάρωμα είναι 6 76άρες, σε τρεις σειρές.

Για να αποφύγουμε φλούδια, πούπουλα κλπ υπολογίστηκε στην πρόσοψη να μπει σήτα με μήκος 160 cm και βάθος περίπου 55 cm για να χωράνε και οι εξωτερικές ποτίστρες. Τα πλαϊνά καφασωτά είναι 60*180 και αν και δεν ήταν στον αρχικό σχεδιασμό, βόλεψαν πάρα πολύ και είναι και καλαίσθητα (και ακριβά...).

Επειδή θα έβγαινε πιο φαρδύ, μετακίνησα και τη βρύση που είχε στο μπαλκόνι για να μην χρειάζεται να πηγαίνει κάποιος (η γυναίκα) αριστερά από την κατασκευή και δυσκολεύεται να χρησιμοποιήσει το λάστιχο.




Το δύσκολο κομμάτι ήταν οι υπάρχουσες γλάστρες με βοκαμβίλιες. Αποφασίσαμε (με σιωπηλή αποδοχή από τη γυναίκα) να κρατήσουμε τις φούξια που τις έχουμε πολλά χρόνια και να πάμε στην ταράτσα τις λευκές. Τι τραβήξαμε για να ανεβάσουμε από το μπαλκόνι 2 ορόφους την γλάστρα με 3-4 μέτρα φυτό δεν περιγράφεται. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφικό υλικό από αυτή την απόπειρα... Εκκρεμούν να μπουν γλάστρες από κάτω και ένα αναρριχώμενο (μάλλον μπουγαρίνι) στην δεξιά πλευρά)



Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ορθοστάτες και ράφια για να στηρίξουν το βάρος των κλουβιών και όχι καρφιά στον τοίχο.






Στα πλαϊνά έφτιαξα πλαίσια με σήτα, ώστε να είναι πλήρως προστατευμένα (εκτός από πάνω ακόμα, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητο)




Φτιάξαμε και πατήθρες από καβίλιες και στις κλούβες μπήκαν και δεματικά για περισσότερη ασφάλεια, σουπιοκόκκαλο (πολύ ωραία η θήκη με την μικρή πατήθρα), μπήκαν σουπλά πράσινα για να μην έχουν επαφή τα κλουβιά στην ίδια σειρά και εσωτερικές ταϊστρες που χωράνε από τις μικρές πόρτες, ώστε να αποφεύγουμε να ανοίγουμε τις μεγάλες για να μην έχουμε δραπέτες...







Ουφ... αυτά για την ώρα. Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα. Θα βάλω και βιντεάκι με τις φωνές των χαρούμενων ενοίκων και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες σύντομα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι ειπες τωρα ρε Νωντα,απλα μπραβο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Μπράβο Νώντα πολύ όμορφο και φαίνεται το μεράκι που εχεις!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ  λέμε!Με κάτι τέτοιες κατασκευές οι γυναίκες μας παρακαλάνε να βάλουμε πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι.Rispect

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ  λέμε!Με κάτι τέτοιες κατασκευές οι γυναίκες μας παρακαλάνε να βάλουμε πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι.Rispect
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Άσε το δούλεμα Μανωλιό... Υποφέρω (αυτά από κοντά)  :Anim 55:

----------


## amastro

Άσε Νώντα, είμαστε πολλοί που τα έχουμε περάσει αυτά.
"Εγώ αλλιώς φανταζόμουν το μπαλκονάκι μας" και τα ρέστα.
Θα περάσει αρκετός καιρός για να καταλαγιάσει η γκρίνια για τα "κολόπουλα".

----------


## ndlns

Τα ίδια τραβάμε όλοι Ανδρέα. Εμένα είναι βρομοπούλια...
Νώντα, πολύ ωραία όλα, μια ερώτηση μόνο. Πρόβλεψη για τη στέγαση της νέας γενιάς έχεις κάνει; Αν βάλεις έξι ζευγάρια, τι θα κάνεις τους νεοσσούς; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Τα ίδια τραβάμε όλοι Ανδρέα. Εμένα είναι βρομοπούλια...
> Νώντα, πολύ ωραία όλα, μια ερώτηση μόνο. Πρόβλεψη για τη στέγαση της νέας γενιάς έχεις κάνει; Αν βάλεις έξι ζευγάρια, τι θα κάνεις τους νεοσσούς; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τι θα κάνει; Θα ξανατρεχει στην ταράτσα !!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Νώντα, πολύ ωραία όλα, μια ερώτηση μόνο. Πρόβλεψη για τη στέγαση της νέας γενιάς έχεις κάνει; Αν βάλεις έξι ζευγάρια, τι θα κάνεις τους νεοσσούς;


Νίκο δεν είναι καναρίνια για να παίρνουμε μικρά με το τσουβάλι... Αν πάνε όλα καλά,χώρισμα στη μέση οταν απογαλακτιστουν και 2η γέννα στο μισό της ζευγαρωστρας. Ας κάνουν 2 γέννες οι καρδερίνες και τα φανετα και κάτι θα γίνει...

----------


## ndlns

Μην το λες αυτό. Με σένα τα έχουμε δει όλα. Μπορεί να πάρεις πιο πολλά μικρά από εμάς που έχουμε καναρίνια... Χαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο Νωντα καταπληκτική δουλεια!!!!! Με αγαπη και σκεψη για ολες τις λεπτομέρειες!!!!!  Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο πλεον να εχουμε!!!!!

----------


## Sakislocal

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή μπράβο, μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα με την σιτα για κουνούπια, μου έδωσες ιδέα!! Καλή αναπαραγωγικη σεζόν να έχουμε

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εξαιρετική κατασκευή, πολλά μπράβο, άμα έχει μεράκι ο άνθρωπος .........

----------


## MacGyver

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Θα το δούμε και στην πορεία αν θα τα βγάλει τα λεφτά του...

Με την ευκαιρία, άλλαξα και το φωτιστικό πάνω από την μπαλκονόπορτα, που απ' ότι βλέπω από τις παλιές φωτογραφίες ήταν πάνω από 4-5 χρόνια σπασμένο  :Sick0011:

----------


## kostas karderines

Νωντα είσαι καλλιτέχνης, πολύ καλο!!!θα σε έχω υπ όψιν μου όταν κάνω ανακαίνιση  ::

----------


## MacGyver

> Νωντα είσαι καλλιτέχνης, πολύ καλο!!!θα σε έχω υπ όψιν μου όταν κάνω ανακαίνιση


Αν χρειαστείς ηλεκτρολόγο, εδώ είμαι  :rollhappy:

----------


## MacGyver

Αριστερά από την κατασκευή (δε φαίνονται) είναι οι 2 φούξια βοκαμβίλιες που ξεκινάνε να πετάνε "μάτια". Μπροστά τους είναι μια γλάστρα με κρινάκια. Σήμερα πήρα 2 διπλαδένιες (κόκκινη και κίτρινη) και μπήκαν από την δεξιά πλευρά και από κάτω μια γαρδένια. Δε φαίνονται καλά στη φωτογραφία που τράβηξα, ελπίζω σε λίγο καιρό να έχουν "φουντώσει"... 

Οι διπλαδένιες επιλέχθηκαν γιατί δεν πιάνουν όγκο (δε θα κλείσουν την μπαλκονόπορτα) σε σχέση με μπουγαρίνια ή διάφορα είδη γιασεμιών που κοιτούσα.

----------


## stam72

Πολύ όμορφη, ασφαλής και πρακτική κατασκευή. Οι ζευγαρώστρες είναι 90άρες ή 2 μικρότερες;

----------


## MacGyver

> Πολύ όμορφη, ασφαλής και πρακτική κατασκευή. Οι ζευγαρώστρες είναι 90άρες ή 2 μικρότερες;


Ευχαριστώ Σταμάτη,
Είναι 76άρες (6 στο σύνολο). Σε άνοιγμα 160 εκατοστών, εφάρμοσε ακριβώς η σήτα και χωράνε δύο 76άρες. Δυστυχώς είναι το "ταβάνι" μου για το μπαλκόνι. Δες και την φετινή αναπαραγωγική προσπάθεια εδώ:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...714#post831714

----------


## TZANNSPY

Το διάβασα σπό την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος...
Το όνομα του θέματος αντικατοπτρίζει πραγματικά αυτό που είναι: "ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΊΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΊΑ"...!!!
Νώντα, πολλά συγχαρητήρια...!!!
 :Happy0159:

----------


## MacGyver

Μέχρι να τελειώσει και να παρουσιαστεί αναλυτικά...









Όπως καταλάβατε είναι το super duper νοσοκομείο, έκδοση GTi !!!

----------


## sarpijk

Μπραβο ωραια κατασκευη αλλα αχρειαστο να ειναι Νωντα!

----------


## MacGyver

> Μπραβο ωραια κατασκευη αλλα αχρειαστο να ειναι Νωντα!


Επειδή το έχω χρειαστεί στο παρελθόν και δανειζομουν του Αντρέα, είδα την σπουδαιότητα του και αποφάσισα να φτιάξω και εγώ. Απλά το δικο μου θα ειναι GTi...υπομονή μέχρι να το ολοκληρώσω

----------


## Μανώλης 2

θα το βάψεις;

----------


## MacGyver

> θα το βάψεις;


Από κοντά αυτά... για τη χρήση που έχω στο μυαλο μου εκτός από νοσοκομείο θέλει βάψιμο

----------


## MacGyver

Σήμερα βρήκαμε ευκαιρία και αλλάξαμε την δεξιά γλάστρα που είχε ξεραθεί. Οι διπλαδένιες, αν και πανέμορφες, δεν άντεξαν - μάλλον έφταιγε η ποιότητα του χώματος και δεν έκανε καλή αποστράγγιση - και αντικαταστάθηκαν από μια πανδωρέα. Μπορεί να ήταν ακριβούτσικη αλλά κάλυψε αμέσως όλη την πέργκολα.

----------


## MacGyver

> Επειδή το έχω χρειαστεί στο παρελθόν και δανειζομουν του Αντρέα, είδα την σπουδαιότητα του και αποφάσισα να φτιάξω και εγώ. Απλά το δικο μου θα ειναι GTi...υπομονή μέχρι να το ολοκληρώσω


Μιας και ξέθαψα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να υπενθυμίσω ότι το GTi κατασκευάστηκε και παρουσιάστηκε εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...83%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## MacGyver

Πατέντα #148: Ποτήρι με τούλι για διαχωρισμό grit από την άμμο και στη συνέχεια προσθήκη κάρβουνου (την άμμο τη χρησιμοποιώ μαζί με χαρτί κουζίνας για υπόστρωμα)












Και μερικές όμορφες εικόνες:

----------


## TZANNSPY

Ωραίες οι πατέντες και ακόμα ωραιότερα τα πουλάκια...!!!

----------

